# South Again Charters / Spring Specials



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Springtime is well on it's way!! I am already booking trips for Sheepshead and Bull Reds. My Springtime special is a 6 hours for 4 people at $425.00

If you are interested in a trip and mention the PFF I will give you an additional discount!!

looking forward to seeing everyone on the water again this year!!

Also please check out my Facebook page: 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/South-Again-Charters/300424618980

Thank You,
Capt. Brad
850.316.0997


----------

